# Schwerter delivery today



## Berrak (May 11, 2010)

Replanting starts soon exept for the one with buds:rollhappy:


----------



## eOrchids (May 11, 2010)

Awesome new additions!!!


----------



## NYEric (May 11, 2010)

Nice. It looks warm there!?


----------



## biothanasis (May 11, 2010)

Cool purchases!!!!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 11, 2010)

Great selection and such wonderful plants! Is it your birthday? :rollhappy:


----------



## goldenrose (May 11, 2010)

:clap::clap:Can't wait to see the flowers! :drool::drool:


----------



## SlipperFan (May 11, 2010)

It's not fair!


----------



## JeanLux (May 12, 2010)

, but very nice, strong plants; good purchase Bertil!!!! Jean


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (May 12, 2010)

Very nice looking purchases!! :clap:


----------



## toddybear (May 14, 2010)

I just got a couple of these crosses myself but my plants are tiny compared to these beauties!


----------

